
Asymmetric numeral systems: entropy encoding (2013) - _of
http://arxiv.org/abs/1311.2540
======
muizelaar
This was popularized by Yann Collet's work on
[https://github.com/Cyan4973/FiniteStateEntropy](https://github.com/Cyan4973/FiniteStateEntropy)

------
powturbo
Almost all current implementations (except TurboANX) are in general not better
than huffman coding. See: [https://sites.google.com/site/powturbo/entropy-
coder](https://sites.google.com/site/powturbo/entropy-coder)

Better test this yourself on your own data with TurboBench:
[https://github.com/powturbo/TurboBench](https://github.com/powturbo/TurboBench)

------
algorithm314
detailed list of implementations found [http://encode.ru/threads/2078-List-of-
Asymmetric-Numeral-Sys...](http://encode.ru/threads/2078-List-of-Asymmetric-
Numeral-Systems-implementations)

------
cyphar
Does anyone know if this is patent-encumbered?

------
beagle3
(2013). Already in practical use.

~~~
sp332
Does it get us the advantages of arithmetic coding without the patents?

~~~
aab0
Is arithmetic coding still patented? I remember hearing about it being
patented along with GIF back in like the '90s, but patents don't last _that_
long - it's 2016, even GIF is out of patent now.

~~~
sp332
Man, that was more complex than I thought. Looks like various methods of doing
the coding were patented at different times.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmetic_coding#US_patents](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmetic_coding#US_patents)
All the ones listed there are expired, so that's a good sign I guess.

------
PaulHoule
Woohoo!

